# Ariens 28" or 32" Hydro Pro Track Review?



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anybody have any feed back on the 32" Hydro Pro Track after actually using it for some time? There was a mid year model change in 2013 so I am looking for the newest model #926514. Also acceptable would be feedback on the 28" Model # 926056 as the only difference is the bucket size. Both of these units have the 420cc engine in them. 

**Please only comment if you own one of these 2 model numbers.**


----------

